# Sentra Dash Kit



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

dash kit 

Ordered mine today  Thought this might be of interest to other people


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sweet, good find!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

which design did you get...
i think that the wood... would look good.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

I got the real brushed aluminum. The guy said it looks really good. He also said the aluminum is very thin so its flexible when mending to your dash. I cant wait


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

So is it applied with double sided tape?


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

Install


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thanks this site is going to come in handy sometime


----------



## Tsuru (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi there,

I read with interest your thread on Sentra B13 Dash kit.

I am interested but my car is a right hand drive model.

Yours is Left handed! Are the dash lit available in right handed models?

From the installation instructions the kit comes in self-sdhesive form not as a complete kit module.

And what about the cots.

Thanks


----------

